
Research into paranormal ability to break through spatial barriers [pdf] - givan
https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/docs/CIA-RDP96-00792R000300390001-2.pdf
======
Scipio_Afri
I only read a bit of the introduction and the conclusion, but what a
fascinating read.

This might come from a no longer active program, based upon a skim of this is
a related read: "Meet the Former Pentagon Scientist Who Says Psychics Can Help
American Spies"[http://www.newsweek.com/2015/11/20/meet-former-pentagon-
scie...](http://www.newsweek.com/2015/11/20/meet-former-pentagon-scientist-
who-says-psychics-can-help-american-spies-393004.html)

------
jonloldrup
So. paranormality is a real thing - it is not an empty set of phenomena. But
who will believe this? Who will investigate it further? No one! It doesn't fit
with our mental schemas, so it gets ignored. Forever.

Quite a tragic outcome for such a potentially hugely disruptive area of
research.

~~~
carapace
I think this document (assuming it's not a hoax) is evidence that it doesn't
get ignored.

The thing to do here is get Penn (of Penn and Teller) to check out these
subjects. ;-)

